# Anyone had spinal decompression surgery?



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

For the past two years I have been dealing with sciatica pain in both legs caused by spinal stenosis. I am 57 years old and physically active, cycling, hiking, walking, exercise 5/6 times a week, also am on my feet for the majority of the work day. 

I have tried most of the non surgical options to relieve the pain but nothing has worked, the doctor doesn't feel I'm a good candidate for spinal epidural shots and reading about them I feel the same way, sounds like they would be a waste of money.

Only thing left seems to be surgery, no bone grafts or fusion just cleaning out calcification and bone spurs, what he called basic decompression surgery. I am looking for stories and results from anyone who has had the surgery or if you know someone who has how it worked for them.

Thanks


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I haven't had back surgery, but will probably need to at some point. My issue is disc related, and something is periodically pressing on my spinal cord. It comes and goes, which is strange. One day I'm afraid to make the wrong move for fear of a sharp pain, the next my back is fine.

This helps relieve the pain for me when it is acting up:

https://www.sourceortho.net/saunders-lumbar-traction-device/

When when my back feels like something is wrong with it, or when my arms and legs go numb, I go on it for 30 min and pump it up to 1/2 my body weight. Then ice, heat, ice heat. Every other day is enough. It really helps!

Have you looked on YouTube, at real back surgeries? Seeing the new advances is really encouraging. They don't have to fuse bones anymore in many cases. They drill out the damaged disk, bones and put a new disk in. They can do two at a time! 

I look forward to reading the replies to your thread by people who have had surgeries for spinal stenosis.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey, Cooper, sorry I didn't see your thread sooner.

Yes, I had spinal decompression surgery late last year. I couldn't be happier with the results!

My injury was about 10 years ago. Along the way I've had several epidural injections and numerous rounds of physical therapy. None of those helped. Like you, I was and am physically active, and I am 57 yrs old. The only thing which did help for a few months was a course of oral steroids. Something called Dose Pack iirc. You start with 7 pills totaling 28mg on the first day, then take 6 the next day totaling 24 mg, reducing by a pill per day for a week. The second time I tried this wasn't as beneficial, lasting maybe a month.

Being pain free for a couple of days was an eye opener after having gotten used to not only the pain but how much I was altering how I did things and avoiding things. That got me considering surgery. It took another year to get insurance on board after that.

They say if you are a good candidate for the surgery you should expect near total relief from the lower body symptoms, and perhaps 50% reduction in back pain. I honestly don't know if stenosis makes you a good candidate, nor whether my surgery is the same as your doc would be considering. "Spinal Decompression" is apparently a bit of a vague term, though it is what my doc called it. He cleaned the junk out of the L4/L5 joint and also did a microdiskectomy there.

Recovery is about 2 months of very restricted activity. Then another month of limited activities, not lifting anything more than 10 pounds. I was able to care for myself here alone, but couldn't do any meaningful housework for the first 2 months. Even loading the dishwasher required being very slow and careful. I couldn't drive for several weeks. After 3 months I was able to do normal activities that weren't physically demanding. No heavy lifting, but up to 30 pounds was ok if I was careful.

At 5 or 6 months there are no restrictions other than being mindful of my body signaling when enough is enough. It takes a long time to build the strength up, so even though I am back to bicycling and other normal activities, I need to be careful not to injure myself. With time and exercise I am very confident I will get back to 100%.

The lower body symptoms are 90% cured for me. The back pain is 75% gone, but the best part of that is the nature of the back pain is much different. That feeling something could let go at any moment is now completely gone. The pain is due to weak muscles being over used, not nerve pain or the periodic episodes of a disk going nuts.

Do your own research, and listen to your docs. Be sure to go to a highly regarded surgeon, not just whomever your regular doc may recommend. Modern back surgery is much better than it was even 10 years ago. As long as you are a good candidate, the odds are good these days.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cooper said:


> For the past two years I have been dealing with sciatica pain in both legs caused by spinal stenosis. I am 57 years old and physically active, cycling, hiking, walking, exercise 5/6 times a week, also am on my feet for the majority of the work day.
> 
> I have tried most of the non surgical options to relieve the pain but nothing has worked, the doctor doesn't feel I'm a good candidate for spinal epidural shots and reading about them I feel the same way, sounds like they would be a waste of money.
> 
> ...


I was crippled up with Sciatica so badly that when the x-ray showed no hip joint damaged they were shocked, as they thought I needed a hip replacement I was limping so badly!  

I was put on some meds that limited the problem, but which made my weight balloon.

My wife is friendly with an expert in alternative therapies and she suggested that I try Co Q 10.

Within a couple of days the sciatic pain decreased and vanished after about two weeks.

If I don't take Co Q 10, it starts to come back.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Thor and MattMatt thanks for the messages. I did end up having the epidural injections simply because I wanted to explore all options before surgery, and if I do decide on surgery I wanted to wait until summer was over so I hoped for at least partial relief. A couple of days after the first injection I felt like I experienced a miracle! I had around three days where I was mostly pain free, I had forgotten what that was like. Then the pain returned and the second and third injection were not of much help, now the pain is back to where it was.

Matt I have taken about every oral remedy I have read about and nothing has worked, I have not heard of CO Q10 but will get some today and let you known how it turns out, there no harm in trying.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## inging (Dec 11, 2016)

I went for a scan and have damaged disks. I had been to every place I could think of and got little relief. The day my legs just fell out from under me I went to the Dr's. It was time for surgery after the scan revealed the damage. 
I had no position of comfort. That means nothing until it happens!

At that scan the guy said try this first. 
"Lift nothing for 6 months. I mean nothing. " 

I have damaged ( worn out) my disks but I had also pulled and ripped at the cartilage in an effort to maintain some sort of normality.

A few weeks later I went to a gym on the advice of a friend who knew a guy. He took me slowly though the exercises.
Nope
Nope.. 
And nope with extra no

In the end he handed me two 1/2 Kg ( total of 2.2lbs) dumbells and asked to climb one step. Nope.
Now for the most amazing thing that changed my life

Stand straight put one foot back then attempt to lift your foot off the ground. Just a half inch to start with. I could barely lift it at all but he said.. Just do that.. One leg. Then the other. As much as you can stand. Do it often and keep pushing.

The combination of zero additional weight on my poor damaged back and the gentle exercise re-aligned my back. The sciatica reduced quickly and as I continued not lifting anything but my feet my back steadily ( slowly) got better. 

Now.. I still have to be a little bit careful to balance the shopping bags and conscious of twisting but I have only minor back pain after a long day which is age I think. 
Oh and throw out your swivel chair and get a hard school type chair to sit at the computer as soon as you have a position of comfort 

Give it a crack!.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Anyone else out there who has had spinal decompression surgery or lumbar disk replacement surgery?

Do you recommend it?


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

I had excellent results with my c6/c7 replacement/fusion. The key is finding the absolute best neurosurgeon that is available and he should exude absolute confidence that you are a good candidate and he should tell you why he expects a good result. I have no pain or limitations whatsoever. Good luck


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

My spouse has had problems with leg pain and driving.. It's sciatica and disk issues. He has 2 shots with no relief. Now he is on Gabapentin. One of his friends has had spinal surgery recently with good results so I believe the spouse is considering the surgery later this year. I hope it goes well for him.

That's interesting about C0q10.. I have back issues which I just have to be careful with my motions.. Too much gardening usually gives me a sore back. I take coq10 for energy and my gums-- good to know it helps the back! I also swim which feel awesome. I invested in an inversion table too-- don't use it that much but really should to keep things inline.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

cc48kel said:


> My spouse has had problems with leg pain and driving.. It's sciatica and disk issues. He has 2 shots with no relief. Now he is on Gabapentin. One of his friends has had spinal surgery recently with good results so I believe the spouse is considering the surgery later this year. I hope it goes well for him.
> 
> That's interesting about C0q10.. I have back issues which I just have to be careful with my motions.. Too much gardening usually gives me a sore back. I take coq10 for energy and my gums-- good to know it helps the back! I also swim which feel awesome. I invested in an inversion table too-- don't use it that much but really should to keep things inline.


This is the OP…

So I have taken a steady diet of COQ10 since April 30th and have felt no relief from my back pain, or any physical benefits from the supplements, it was worth a try though. The one thing I did notice since starting the supplement is I seem to sweat more, not sure why.

cc48kel I went thru a couple bottles of Gapapentin myself and will say it didn't alleviate the back pain during the day but did help me sleep better, I hope your husband has better luck with it.


I think I am going to have to try the surgery, I have reached the point of desperation and am tired of being in constant pain and not being as active as I want. I have a doctors appt. next week and I am going to schedule the surgery for later this summer.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank-you, I hope so too. He has anxiety so this pain really makes him a bear! He won't take anything for the anxiety so at least Gabapentin mellows him out a bit. And if he takes it at night he does sleep all night!! : ) He just told me that he is going to look into some physical therapy and see how it goes.. But yes, I'm sure he will be looking into surgery real soon. Over Christmas he is slower at work so my guess he'll schedule it then.

Do your research and follow doctors orders!! Don't skimp out on any of the stretches! Best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

...


----------

